# Configuration Icloud



## Laetitia1980 (31 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je viens de souscrire un abonnement Icloud pour libérer de l'espace sur mon iphone 7.Je suis allée dans les réglages => Icloud => Là, je vois mon adresse en Yahoo.fr et non en Icloud.Com
Est ce problématique?
Comment mettre mes photos sur le Idrive?
Merci pour votre aide et bonne soirée,
Laëtitia


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour , rien de grave avec votre adresse ,
Pour les photos , cela dépend de ce que vous désirez 
Vous avec un Mac ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Pour l'adresse, s'il s'agit de celle de l'identifiant de connexion, c'est normal. On ne peut pas utiliser l'adresse mail iCloud comme identifiant de connexion.

Pour les photos, il faut activer la photothèque iCloud.


----------

